# Coninuous Alarm on '93 Johnson 200hp



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

I dropped my boat in the water, turned the key to the right but didnt even start the motor and a continous audible alarm sounds and doesnt stop. I started the motor and the same thing. Ive checked the overheat sensors.... not it. The oil tank is full... not it. ive now changed my fuel filter... It runs strong with a hint of normal smoke. Ive taken it out miles in the gulf with no problems. All i had to do was disconnect the alarm. Today i thought maybe it was a bad sending unit in the oil tank... So i snipped the two wires connected to it (Tan and Black) and reconnected the alarm and it still sounds and wont stop. Now im all out of ideas... I know it truely doesnt mean anything, but the VRO pump and tank was just replaced about 6 mnths ago.... Now i gotta go outside and reconnect those two friggen wires. I would like to be able to keep my alarm connected incase the sensors want to tell me my motor is overheating. The engine runs well, i cant imagine it being a fuel restriction. And the oil if full, and now the wires are disconnected from the tank. The only thing that stops the sound with the alarm still connected is if i disconnect the 4 wire plug that comes directly out of the VRO pump... What does all this mean, and whatare some ways bout fixing it? PS i would like to keep the VRO system. I dont want this post to turn into the "I hate VRO vs I love VRO guys". Thanks for looking. -David


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

I had a 1990 Johnson 225 that did the same thing. Turned out to be a bad alarm module. Spent days trobleshooting for nothing.

The continious alarm before the motor has even been started is what makes me think you are having the same problem.


----------



## like2spd (Nov 7, 2007)

but does that add up in my case? would it still go off even after i disconnected the plug off the vro pump?


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

You also need to check the high fuel vacuum switch. It is by the VRO pump and it is white, roundish, and has two wires. With the alarm sounding, disconnect the one plug in wire and see if it will stop.


----------



## Deep South (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.marineengine.com/discus/messages/12478/17112.shtml

From the above website: <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left>Posted on Wednesday, March 29, 2006 - 10:06 am: </TD><TD align=right>   </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><HR noShade SIZE=0>

(VRO Horn Warnings) 
(J. Reeves) 

1 - A steady constant beep = Overheating - The V/6 engines, possibly some others, have a fuel restriction warning which is also a steady constant beep. 
2 - A beep every 20 or 40 seconds = oil level has dropped to 1/4 tank. (Late model engine = Every 40 seconds) 
3 - A beep every other second = VRO failure, air leak in oil line, oil restriction, (anything that would result in a lack of oil being supplied to the engine). 

NOTE - If the warning horn is the black plastic (overpriced) three wire type horn, the warning horn should beep once when the ignition key is turned to the ON position. If it does not, it is either faulty or someone has disconnected it (a stupid move!). At any rate, if it does not beep which indicates that the horn is non functional, find out why and do not run the engine until the problem is corrected. 

Now that you are aware of what that horn is for, do this....... When the horn is sounding, remove the TAN wire from the horn. If the sounding continues, the horn is faulty. 

However, if the sounding ceases when you remove that TAN wire, then at some point between that wire and the various alarm componets which in your case would be the "VRO Pump", the "Oil Tank", and the two "Heat Sensors" in the cylinder heads... a problem exists. 

This is assuming that you did not move, pinch, short, or add any wiring or accessories before this condition took place.


----------

